# help with projectors!



## iVy (Aug 29, 2002)

i was wonderin if someone could help me out... i recently purchased halo projector headlights for my 98 200sx. i had them professionally installed and im havin a few probs...first of all, my grille wont fit back on rite (it stays on,but its loose)and everyone says its cuz the new light's brackets wont fit. is this normal? my biggest problem is this: i had put hyper white lights in them, i think they were 100watts, and in about a month, the inner housing of the projectors started melting. the company agreed to send me a new pair. i only bought the projectors so that i could have the hyper whites in them. now i dont know what to do! people told me to put Piaas becuz they have low wattage. am i not supposed to use hyper whites with these halo projectors? i would appreciate any help! thankx a bunch!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

You're not supposed to use overwattage bulbs, which is what you did. PIAAs don't suck because they're low wattage - you're lighting is designed for a certain amount of heat, which is related to the bulb's wattage. PIAAs suck because they're overpriced  .


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

your not supposed to use 100 watt bulbs. those thing get super hot that why it melting. Use M-TEC hyperwhite bulbs.. they use like 55 Watts but it look like 100 watts when driving. i carry them from my store for like 60 bux shipped. so if you want let me know.


----------



## iVy (Aug 29, 2002)

...so, if i used a low wattage bulb, i should avoid tha whole melting part, rite?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

you should use the hyperwhite bulbs that look use 55 watts and looks like 100- 110 W... dont buy the ones that use 100 watts .. that just to much to handle.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yea, the bulbs that came with the lights are 55watt for a reason.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

It's like putting 30 plugs into one AC plug in your house. The electrical system is overloaded.


----------



## iVy (Aug 29, 2002)

thanx for tha help. i appreciate it.


----------

